# NOMINATE: Best European Skyscraper



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Nominate the 3 *Best European Skyscraper*.

Please use this thread for nominating only. You may post 1 picture for each of your nominations. If you wish to discuss the topic in detail, or post larger numbers of pictures, then please use the "DISCUSS:" thread.


-----------------


*General rules:*
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

*Nominating*
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

*Promoting your favorite*
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

1. SwissRe, London
2. Tower 42, London
3. Commerzbank, Frankfurt


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

SwissRe
MainTower
Montevideo


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

1. Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt









2. MesseTurm, Frankfurt









3. Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

MesseTurm, Frankfurt
Montevideo, Rotterdam
MainTower, Frankfurt


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

1. Swiss RE, London
2. Commerzbank, Frankfurt
3. Millennium Tower, Vienna

Swiss RE









Commerzbank









Millennium Tower


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

1.Messeturm,Frankfurt
2.Commerzbank,Frankfurt
3.Tour EDF,Paris


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

*Turning Torso*
Malmö, Sweden


----------



## oki (Jul 18, 2004)

1.swiss re, london
2.intercontinental, warsaw
3.messeturm, frankfurt


----------



## Vloepkleedje (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Boerentoren (KBC-Tower), Antwerp









2. Tour Perret, Amiens









3. Torre de Madrid, Madrid









I'm into historical European skyscrapers lately..


----------



## oki (Jul 18, 2004)

i didn´t know about the historical skyscraper in Amiens. it´s great


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

1.) Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt
2.) Swiss Re, London
3.) Millenium Tower, Vienna


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Swiss Re, London
Commerzbank, Frankfurt
Millenium Tower, Vienna


----------



## RoM (May 22, 2003)

Azriely Towers, Tel Aviv
City Gate, Ramat Gan


----------



## Imperial (Aug 22, 2004)

1)*Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt*








2)*MesseTurm, Frankfurt*








3)*Warsaw Trade Tower, Warsaw*


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Turning Torso, Malmö 








_Pic by Mattias Bäckström_

Messeturm, Frankfurt
Swiss Re, London


----------



## lindenthaler (Apr 11, 2003)

1 Post tower Bonn:









2 Messeturm Frankfurt:









3 TurningTorso Malmo


----------



## King-Tomislav (May 21, 2005)

Messeturm Frankfurt

HSBC Tower London


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

1.Commerz Bank Tower
2.Millennium Tower
3.Messeturm Frankfurt


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

1. Torre Agbar, Barcelona.
2. Turning Torso, Malmö.
3. Swiss Re, London.
:wink2:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Swiss Re
Messeturm Frankfurt
Lloyds - don't forget this one!!









Any of the 7 Stalin sisters!


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

At this moment:
Messeturm
Commerzbank
Warsaw Trade Tower

But it will change soon when Rondo1 will be finished :cheers:


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Messeturm>Frankfurt am Main
Commerzbank>Frankfurt aM
Millenium(Handelskai)turm>Wien/Vienna

---------------------------------------
And I know this won't be counted, but I need to give a shout out to the Turning Torso Tower and the Warsaw Trade Tower...those belong among my favorites.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

1. Torre Agbar
2. Moscow State University
3. Messeturm


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

1. Saules akmens
2. Swiss Re
3. Torre agbar


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

1. Turning Torso
2. Torre agbar
3. Swiss Re


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

Millenium Tower (Vienna)
Commerzbank (Frankfurt)
Turning Torso (Malmö)


----------



## [Kees] (Mar 14, 2004)

1 Westend straße, Frankfurt
2 Swiss Re, London
3 Messeturm, Frankfurt


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

1) Swiss Re, London
2) Commerz Bank, Frankfurt
3) London Bridge Tower ( i know its not built but i love the design)


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

1. Commerzbank Frankfurt 
2. Swiss Re London
3. TurningTorso Malmo


----------



## lofgren (Oct 10, 2004)

Best residential skyscraper is no doubt Turning Torso (it won the MIPIM Award 2005, in the category of the best residential property)


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

1.- Messeturm
2.- Turning torso
3.- Torre Agbar


----------



## Metropolist (Feb 15, 2005)

1-Is Bank tower, Istanbul :


















2-EDF, France
3-Swiss Re, London


----------



## il fenomeno (Sep 11, 2002)

messeturm, frankfurt
westend 1, frankfurt 
tour montparnasse, paris


----------



## eievar (Nov 4, 2004)

1 - Commerz Bank - Frankfurt
2 - Messeturm - Frankfurt
3 - Swiss Re - London


----------



## Sikario (Feb 5, 2005)

Swiss Re, London
One Canada Square, London
Messeturm - Frankfurt

I'm not sure why people love the Commerzbank so much, I really don't like the design.


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

1. Warsaw Trade Tower (Warsaw)










2. EDF (Paris)










3. Swiss Re (London)


----------



## Javi (Mar 18, 2005)

1-Swiss Re (London)


2-Puerta de Europa (Madrid)


3-Turning Torso (Malmö)


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Messeturm, Frankfurt
2. EDF, Paris
3. Swiss Re, London


----------



## oki (Jul 18, 2004)

Metropolist said:


> 1-Is Bank tower, Istanbul :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i´m wondering why you vote for this istanbul-skyscraper. 
i think it is the only one without niveau in this contest.


----------

